# Orchestral Suite



## Robin (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have been reading this board for years and finally decided to register and contribute a bit to the discussions here and start off with posting one of my tracks 

It's a short suite from a recent project I have been working on. I know the edits are awful but due to several reasons I could only put together these parts from it.

It's the first track called "Suite" in the audio player on http://www.robin-hoffmann.com/audio.htm

Comments are welcome 

Cheers
Robin


----------



## Krakatau (May 25, 2009)

Just listening...

...all i can say by my side : some beautiful passages and a great variety of atmospheres in a single composition, impressive work on that point as far as i can judge !

o-[][]-o


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 25, 2009)

Welcome, I enjoyed your music and your website!


----------



## leslieq (May 25, 2009)

Hi Robin, that's some mighty fine writing there. Your adaptability to different moods is enviable. You have a natural flare and grasp of orchestration - what musicality!

Robin, correction to the above. I've just been going through your website and your Nachos and Cheese site - you *are* a genius. Prodigious

Keep up the great work. (Always great to hear sounds produced by real musicians  lol


----------



## Hannes_F (May 25, 2009)

Great writing, Robin, congratulations! Great recordings, too.


----------



## rgames (May 25, 2009)

Great examples of "Hollywood" styles.

As good as anything I've heard recently - excellently done!

rgames


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

thanks alot for all the nice comments, they're really appreciated!

@Stevie: Haha, yeah well.... I'm always struggling getting this "library" into my computer 

Greetings

Robin


----------



## Blackster (May 26, 2009)

Hi Robin,

good to see you here around! Welcome  ... and ... very good music, of course!


----------



## mixolydian (May 26, 2009)

That bores me to tears. :roll:

...Wait, I don't wanted to sound too fan-ish, cos I simply love his music. :mrgreen:


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 29, 2009)

Aside from anything else, the music is fantastic. I'm loving the Rossini quotes in the _Tell_ score - sounds like it was great fun to compose & record.

I also noticed that you're reasonably young, and barely out of uni. How did you manage to get this amount of experience/work with live orchestras on features so early? (aside from the obvious 'being very good' bit!)

I'm just over a year younger than you, and I'm about to start my 2nd feature. It's very low budget, but the guys really know what they're doing and I reckon it will probably lead to bigger and better-paid things, but would you have any comments based on your experience in composing?

Thanks


----------



## Angel (May 29, 2009)

Robin started learning about orchestration when he was inside his mother's belly.
He has no friends, no pets, no social contacts at all, but skill and a good network.
And he's smart and cute 

Angel


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

/me slaps Angel

@wilx

I don't think there's an ultimate way to easily get into the business. I've just been lucky enough to be at the right time at the right place and get the right people to listen to my stuff. I've kinda come the way, everybody without any real network goes: starting off with dozens of student and amateur movies which eventually lead to people from the "semipro" movie business listening to your stuff and hiring you which eventually leads to the real deal. It's no magic trick or shortcut, it's the hard way almost everybody here goes. 
I was having the advantage of deciding pretty early that I wanted to work in the film music field and literally read every single book on orchestration, film composition etc I could get my hands on. And I was having the advantage of studying under great teachers who were ok with me working in the business already and bringing along the things I was writing for movies as "homework" for their lessons. That gave me enough time to still learn alot in uni while I had time to work on my portfolio spreading out my name.

But yeah, as you said it, smaller projects will lead to bigger projects... the only factor that varies is the time it needs. Well and maybe certain portions of luck...

Robin


----------



## Tag (May 30, 2009)

Hehe, Angel's post.

Welcome to this board Robin. I like every of your pieces. They sound so great and complex. Very well done. 

greetings, Manu


----------



## CFDG (May 30, 2009)

Excellent work. "VRIL" trailer music is quite ingenious, very well done : Star Wars and Vertigo finally meet...

Christian


----------



## lux (May 30, 2009)

excellent suite Robin, thanks for sharing it.

Luca


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

Thanks alot, guys!


----------



## JohnG (May 31, 2009)

The suite didn't play back correctly, but I listened to other stuff. You have some amazing chops for such a young fellow. Congratulations on the hard work!


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

Uh weird, you're the second person to tell me it doesn't play correctly while it seems to work fine on most computers. That's totally strange :S I re-encoded and re-uploaded the file, maybe it will work now.

Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## Angel (May 31, 2009)

Could be a flash-issue on the listener's computer. There was a version of the flashplayer which played back some (I think vbr-) material wobbled?/wobbly?/wobbelingdingding? 

Angel


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

I think I fixed it now. The problem was the file being in 48kHz while the rest is in 44.1


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Robin,

Amazing work! Congratulations. I see a bright future for you in the world of film scoring!

~Chris


----------



## hbuus (Jun 2, 2009)

Robin, this work of yours is super-impressive!!

Would it be possible to be allowed to download your music, if necessary in low mp3 quality ?

I am putting together a folder on my pc with all computer music which I find I can use to define the boundaries of what is possible with sample libraries today. I want to use this as an inspiration to improve my own skills, which sadly are not very good to say the least! The folder will contain works of Thomas J. Bergersen, Jay Bacal and others. Your work would fit right in.

Hope it will be ok!

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 2, 2009)

hbuus @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> I am putting together a folder on my pc with all computer music which I find I can use to define the boundaries of what is possible with sample libraries today. I want to use this as an inspiration to improve my own skills




...bless!

:?

I suggest you have another listen to the music. Maybe the pictures from the sessions will provide some clues...


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, yeah, sorry Henrik but those are no samples  I wish I could do mockups like these, but on the other hand, I would be missing all the joy of a scoring session 

Thanks for the kind words, though!


----------



## hbuus (Jun 2, 2009)

:oops: !


----------



## MCS (Jun 5, 2009)

o/~ =o o-[][]-o


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 15, 2009)

Quite impressive..I really enjoyed

Best Wishes,
Hakan
www.hakanyurdakul.com


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks!

Due to the lots of positive responses I got for this track and requests to add more material from these sessions to the audio player, I cut together another Suite called "Suite 2" which is the second track in the playlist on my page.
However many of these recordings were intended to have a lead vocal on top which I can't upload due to several reasons, so some parts might sound a bit as if there is missing something 

All the best,

Robin


----------

